# Am I the only one?



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Am I the only hayhauler whose hauling truck is actually older than their regular truck? Mine is a 1985 Chevrolet Scottsdale k20 with the 6.2 diesel. I absolutely love it. My other farm truck is an 01 silver ado with the 8.1, but I always find myself taking the Scottsdale. Am I weird? Or just nostalgic? Keep in mind, I spent more for tires on this truck than I did for the truck itself. Has no rust and is in the works of being restored so it's not a wreck, but get odd looks when I pull up to the hay sale with a truck damn near as old as I am. Feels out of place when I park next to big dually powerstrokes, cummins and duramax's.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

One day I hope to get a new to me one ton or better. I would love a power wagon. Or something else that intrigues me. I look at all the "summer cars" around and think every time I want one. Just that its a practical farm truck instead.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://static.ddmcdn.com/gif/1946-1968-dodge-power-wagon-8.jpg


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Here is a pic from another site. Looks like a nice rig:


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't worry about it, I paid 7K for the 80 International straight truck with a 392 gasser and 9K for my 88 International straight truck with a 466, both have pulled out $50,000+ pickups at the auctions without so much as spinning a tire and have never needed a tug themselves.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Older the better imo. Im jealous actually. Wish the 91 3/4ton chevy didn't have cancer so bad that is one tough s.o.b. Our 90 and 95 ford rangers are tough and nimble handier than a atv and go anywhere. Haul and tow good sized loads with them. Easy on gas for run around vehicles both were given to use so we aren't out anything so we keep them well maintained. Bought a 97 one ton 7.3 last spring for cheap put some money into it. Lots of power but rides way too rough. I'll never buy new just to be beat and broken. I laugh at these kids and even some adults that drive new pick ups and they never haul or tow anything. Pretty much just bought them to show off kinda like "lookie here my pecker is bigger than yours" Kinda like my horsey neighbor and his $10K team that just stands in the barn and does nothing. Just for show. I rather have something that makes money. Rant over


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That made me laugh out loud Griffin.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

My trucks are an 83 Chevy 1 ton dually with 70 k original miles and a 69 Mack r600 SA. Dependable trucks and when they break, I can usually fix them myself.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

If you want stacks go buy a semi tractor. Oh and there are some around these parts their vehicle cost more than their dwelling...don't ask me how that makes sense


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Bgriffin856 said:


> If you want stacks go buy a semi tractor. Oh and there are some around these parts their vehicle cost more than their dwelling...don't ask me how that makes sense


They have brothers/sisters/and cousins here too.....


----------



## Dr Dean (Nov 4, 2013)

My trucks are a 99 Chevy Silverado 1/2 ton and last winter I found a 90 f250 4X4 with a 7.3. The funny thing I realized is I like the older truck better. It cost me $600 to buy and another $500 for a set of recaps. I still need to put a flatbed and a gooseneck hitch on it, once that's done I think the 1/2 ton Chevy will find a new home.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

You know, I have a 94 Chevy K2500 plow truck, actually is a nice driving truck. Supposed to be a 3/4 ton, but when comparing it to my 99 Cummins 2500, the Chevy is really mediocre. I did basically buy the plow and hoist and the truck came with it, when the truck rots away I'll move the plow and hoist to another.

In my case it's kinda backwards, the older one is a tinkertoy compared to the newer one.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Living in the east we don't see as many older trucks as the cancer gets them. Even a regular cab one ton dump that is easy to clean up the frame rails and keep painted those rails rot out after about 10-15 years. With our annual safety inspections you are taken off the road.

Even my 2001 superduty is getting close to the scrap heap, frame is pretty rotten, needs rockers and the box has been repaired 3 times. The floor and crossmembers are completely gone now so it won't pass next year.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Here is my new favorite ever Ford pickup. F-700 @ the Threshing show today.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Doh! Can't figure out how to flip it.


----------

